# How to teach her to be a rocker chick?



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me and tell me how to teach your tiel to dance- you know like bob there head. I think its so cute but I can't figure out how to teach her it. I thought it was just birdie instinct and all birds would just do it. Is it instinct and my cockatiel is just weird and lacks that instinct? Thank you! Please help my bird be a cool rocker chick!! 

Thank you!
half-moon & Solo


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Dancing and head-bobbing is a male courtship move. Boys do it naturally; girls don't, because their role in the courtship dance is to watch and pass judgment. You might be able to use positive reinforcement training to get her to bob her head to earn treats, but it wouldn't be true dancing.


----------



## Jeannepp (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmmm my little one head bobs and is so cute so maybe she is a boy. Oh well time will tell.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Hmmm my little one head bobs and is so cute


How old is she? If she was very recently weaned she might be asking you to feed her. Try holding some familiar food in your hand for her to eat - both of you will enjoy it!


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh darn...okay well can I still teach her to though?


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Also as a side question- will my female white face cockatiel get the signature like white face?? I think its awfully cute and I really want her to have it ( she is just a little more than a year old)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, she wont get the white face, only males get the masks  her appearance will stay the same for her whole life


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, okay! I thought I had seen female white faces before with a white face. But oh well! She is a sweet heart and I love her and that's all that matters!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

My female whiteface pearl sort of has a mask, but it's not white. Just slightly lighter grey.










Whiteface pied females can have white faces, but it won't be a mask like a male would have. I love the mask too but I've come to think the female white faces are really pretty in their own way!

None of my tiels headbob or dance at all. I don't think I could train them as there is no behavior there to reinforce. :\ Good luck!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish i could teach Bjorn to dance! Let me know if you have success


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Solo has sorta a lighter face too but its not bright white. Thank you everyone! I'm gonna try to teach her still so I'll try to keep you updated!!


----------

